

Ask YC: Distributing Affiliate Payments - fyy

We're looking for an economical way to distribute regular payments to 100-1000 affiliates monthly/biweekly by check.  Anyone have any leads on how to best set this up?  Is this something that should be done through the bank or other third-party processor (i.e. we hand them a spreadsheet of names, address and payments) or something we should tackle in-house by laser printing checks and envelopes (seems like a big hassle).
======
answerly
My advice is to do it in-house. Most of my past startups have been very
affiliate driven and I have had some bad experiences outsourcing (most
commonly that the checks get sent late). The most important thing to an
affiliate is that they are paid on time every time.

If you think it will be too much of a hassle, there are several companies that
provide this service. Here is one: <http://www.webmasterchecks.com/index.html>

~~~
fyy
thanks answerly. some of the outsourcing rates are scary, looks like in-house
might be the way. if any one has experience with check printing software,
would be interested to hear recommendations.

~~~
jcsike
weve been using them for a few years, very reliable, they work with some big
programs we get checks from, offerwise, person.com, more
[http://www.whopaidme.com/index.php?search=webmasterchecks...](http://www.whopaidme.com/index.php?search=webmasterchecks&action=2)

we get charged around $1.49 a payment for our volume

------
frig
Payoneer.com

is maybe a better way to go.

